# Ohio's Becoming an Outdoors-Woman Program Offers Pheasant Hunting Workshop



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Division of Wildlife, in cooperation with Ohio Outdoors-Woman Inc. and Cherrybend Pheasant Farm, is hosting a one-day pheasant hunting workshop on March 16, 2013.More...

More...


----------

